# Skimboarders



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

Anyone else have a problem with teenagers skimboarding right in front of you while fishing on the beach? Two weeks ago I was at Kill Devil Hills for ten days and at least four days/mornings at some point had kids skimming right through my line even though there was TONS of open beach all around and same type of beach. Almost like they were trying to prove something. Only one said "Sorry" but it was obvious I was fishing. I was holding my rod, not in rod holder.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

put a rod out with some nice thin braid. that'll take care of that problem 


just set the hook when u feel a "bite"


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

opcorn:


SurFeesher said:


> Anyone else have a problem with teenagers skimboarding right in front of you while fishing on the beach? Two weeks ago I was at Kill Devil Hills for ten days and at least four days/mornings at some point had kids skimming right through my line even though there was TONS of open beach all around and same type of beach. Almost like they were trying to prove something. Only one said "Sorry" but it was obvious I was fishing. I was holding my rod, not in rod holder.


----------



## NCGUY (May 14, 2010)

I had one run right into my line while my rod was in a holder. The kid was probably 13-14 and it knocked him off. I felt bad for him after he did it because apparently his dad was a fisherman and went to chewing him a knew one right there on the beach. He even made the kid come up and appologize. I ended up asking him if wanted to fish a little and he said he would but his girlfriend was there and he wanted to stick with her. Thats the best excuse i've ever heard of for not fishing


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> put a rod out with some nice thin braid. that'll take care of that problem
> 
> 
> just set the hook when u feel a "bite"


 Yeap,I agree,one dose of that will cure it...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I'll throw one more b*tch'n into the mix...

Seems as though the regular fisherman,beach or otherwise have a tough go of it when dealing with law... They close beaches,and limit access everywhere,and still you pay for a fishing license.. Folks can sailboard or surf right on top of your lines off the pier or in the surf,and there is no recourse.. If you throw a sinker at them you can be prosecuted,same if you assault one when they hit the beach... You can call the police or nps,neither will back you......

What brought this on?? Sunday was fishing Avon Pier.. I look under the pier and here are two snorklers paddling thier way through the pier spearing fish off the pilings out from underneath us.... Well,I didn't get all huffy and cuss,just appealed to them as a fisherman that felt they were violating his rights and were in the turf of all the fisherman there,that all like to catch sheepshead and triggerfish... Well one of us on the pier called both nps and police... They met the snorklers in the parking lot.. I went down just to see what would come of it... To my surprise and the same with many others,they were totally legit in what they were doing?? All they needed was a nc fishing license and they were good to go under a public pier and kill all the sheepshead or get right next to our lines if they wanted... Seems as though regs are only written to protect folks other than myself.... In school I was taught that your rights ended where the other fellas began,that theory appears to have been twisted in recent years.. No need to respect the other guys rights if you got the law behind you right???


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

Did you say something to the kids skimboarding? You shouldnt "have" to say something to them when its obvious what you are doing, however, common sense isnt as common as it used to be.... especially with the kids some people are raising now days.

When im on the surf, people walking down the beach usually go around me and my line even though its high above their heads. With the exception of this one girl running with her dog in a bikini.... which I didnt mind at all for some reason.


----------



## jb1edlover (Jun 12, 2010)

Hey Drumdum.... drop a bucket of chum right by the snorkelers, might give em some nice friends to spear!


----------



## SquidStrip (Jan 15, 2008)

In the summer (June thru August) on a populated beach, I'll yield to the beach goers between 9am and 5pm and not fish with a bottom rig. I may keep a plug rod around if I see any surface action, but I generally won’t fish at all. I like to swim and have fun on the beach as well as anyone else so I do this as a courtesy. Before 9am and after 5pm I’ll fish and expect people, at this point in the day, to extend me the courtesy and not get in my way and it usually works out.
As far as the pier goes, I would expect swimmers, surfers and others to stay outside the markers… sometimes they don’t of course but some people have no clue or common sense. If people choose to spearfish under a fishing pier they should understand there is a good possibility of getting hooked and not making any friends on the pier as well. Once again common sense would tell me NOT to do this but some people are just clueless.


----------



## Buffalo96 (Dec 23, 2006)

I was fishing near Ft. Fisher a few weeks ago. I was fishing on the far end of the beach near the sea wall. The beach to my right was clear when I started but after an hour or so a big group of kids came down and started to play to my right. Slowly they began to make their way right in front of me. I told the older one in the crew that I was fishing with hooks and they might want to stay clear of me. It worked for about 10 minutes and they started playing right in front of me and even further to my left. Their parents were nowhere to be found so I eventually gave up until they left.


----------



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

We had a kite surfer get a little too close to shore and found the line of one of our yakked baits. 130 braid will take you off your feet in a hurry, especially at the speed he was going.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> put a rod out with some nice thin braid. that'll take care of that problem
> 
> 
> just set the hook when u feel a "bite"


Yep.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> put a rod out with some nice thin braid. that'll take care of that problem
> 
> 
> just set the hook when u feel a "bite"


 Works real well with kite,and sailboard surfers.. Pat and I took out a few over the years doing just that....


----------



## Olderfisherman (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey 

I must admit, I had a great laugh over the "Chum Bucket" remark.
I'm still laughing.
But on a serious note, we all know what society has become. Everybody is a victim and if you want to stay out of trouble with those people, you have to "Turn the other cheek."
I, myself, hate it!
I'm 56 years old and I remember a whole different time when I was young.
If you did something stupid, you were told it was stupid, and don't do it anymore or someone's gonna whip your a*s! End of learning experience.

We need to go back to those times!

Tom


----------



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> put a rod out with some nice thin braid. that'll take care of that problem
> 
> 
> just set the hook when u feel a "bite"


Funny you should suggest that. I had a spare spool with braid on for my reel and switched it over after the 2nd time the same kid ran into my line and I had told him there are two nice sharp hooks on the end of my line with no results. He hit it again and I yanked it like I had a Marlin on the other end. He grabbed his neck and stayed away after that. By the way, it was 6:45 in the morning so the beach was wide open.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> Works real well with kite,and sailboard surfers.. Pat and I took out a few over the years doing just that....


oh man i [email protected] annihilated a kiteboarder recently. i had my heaver out, all sharking in the summer so my saltiga 30 is slammed top-bottom with 65lb braid, i had it out fairly good distance, and he came rolling right through the friggin wash to do an aerial , i reeled tight so line was high as it could be and it got ahold of the one kite line, the pressure turned the kite straight down in the water and he was like 5' in the air and just ate all kinds of $hit when he hit the water LOL

he got back on the beach, drug up all his wet crap and started walking towards me, im figgurin im bout to get an earful and throw a 17yr old kid into the wash, but he appologized and kept saying he didnt see me cuz "he was in the zone"

was funny though, absolutly PERFECT timing when i bowed up the heaver and it pushed on the one kite line makin it turn straight down when he was in the air.


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> put a rod out with some nice thin braid. that'll take care of that problem
> 
> 
> just set the hook when u feel a "bite"


works good on the jet skis on the sweetwater especially with a big ole crankbait on the end of the line.


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

Simple solution and no one gets hurt.

Take two 4 ft pvc rod spikes and drill half inch holes about half way up. Take about 10 feet of white or high viz nylon twine and tie between the spikes. Put one spike into the sand about 2 feet out in the surf and then the other one back up the beach. Then fish on either side.

Skim board problem solved.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Ed K said:


> works good on the jet skis on the sweetwater especially with a big ole crankbait on the end of the line.


hah!

not only do u get sliced but u get a nice dub set of trebbles, i like it 


as far as defense VS boats, i usually let them run over my line and put it in freespool and let that prop eat up the spool


----------



## Buffalo96 (Dec 23, 2006)

zztopsail said:


> Simple solution and no one gets hurt.
> 
> Take two 4 ft pvc rod spikes and drill half inch holes about half way up. Take about 10 feet of white or high viz nylon twine and tie between the spikes. Put one spike into the sand about 2 feet out in the surf and then the other one back up the beach. Then fish on either side.
> 
> Skim board problem solved.


Cool, your own "velvet rope" for the beach. Hang a nice official looking sign from it saying "No Wake Zone!" or add some official looking statute quotes. Make your own resource enclosure. Become your own NPS.


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

Buffalo96 said:


> Cool, your own "velvet rope" for the beach. Hang a nice official looking sign from it saying "No Wake Zone!" or add some official looking statute quotes. Make your own resource enclosure. Become your own NPS.


LOL,,,EXACTLY WHAT I HAD IN MIND

And hey the line would be low enough for beach strollers to easily step over

All you would need then would be a statue of "Billy Goat Gruff"


----------



## time2be (Sep 16, 2008)

There is a saying..... they're just young and foolish yet...... read it to someone for a clearer meaning.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> oh man i [email protected] annihilated a kiteboarder recently. i had my heaver out, all sharking in the summer so my saltiga 30 is slammed top-bottom with 65lb braid, i had it out fairly good distance, and he came rolling right through the friggin wash to do an aerial , i reeled tight so line was high as it could be and it got ahold of the one kite line, the pressure turned the kite straight down in the water and he was like 5' in the air and just ate all kinds of $hit when he hit the water LOL
> 
> he got back on the beach, drug up all his wet crap and started walking towards me, im figgurin im bout to get an earful and throw a 17yr old kid into the wash, but he appologized and kept saying he didnt see me cuz "he was in the zone"
> 
> was funny though, absolutly PERFECT timing when i bowed up the heaver and it pushed on the one kite line makin it turn straight down when he was in the air.




Jessie,
I'm still laughing picturing that in my mind. That was great.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Now, I haven't been a pier rat for about 3 years. But towards the end of my "ratting" the end of JMP, the cops actually started writing tickets to the surfers that were too close to the pier! There are CLEARY marked poles that they are not supposed to be inside of. There was enough "cain" raised that the local PD started to enforce the laws that were on the books. Nice change of pace. 

On mother's day, I was fishing the Fort. The flounder bite had turned on. Another guy fishing near me had caught a couple nice size drum. Then the kayaks and spear fisherman showed up. They ended up fishing right about where we were casting. Not wanting to deal with the headaches of what was surely to follow if I had hit one of them, I just packed my flounder stuff up. They were polite enough to let me know there are all kinds of fish out there where they were. I said cool, its almost like I expected that since I was fishing there before you guys showed up. A little bit later a tourist hit one of them, they carried it over the hill so I never saw what became of it. There was a lot of yelling and name calling at first... Frustrating indeed.

BTW, one of those kites don't have much of a chance with a gotcha plug stuck in it.... Seen that a few times on the end of the piers....


----------



## cwitty (May 10, 2008)

Olderfisherman said:


> Hey
> 
> I must admit, I had a great laugh over the "Chum Bucket" remark.
> I'm still laughing.
> ...


Agreed I"m 46 and I instill this to all my kids and grand kids and basically anyone that needs it..
On the skim boarders I think their main problem is they are only looking down at the sand and dont have the capacity for perephial vision .


----------



## topwater1pro (Oct 7, 2009)

two years ago, i had kids spear fishing under nags head pier, reported to pier house, they called DNR, the gentleman pointed the culprits out and DNR walked the beach and talked to them, so occassionally the system does work (I guess if their in the area, with all the Dunkin Donuts at OBX, they should be minutes away - hahah)


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

topwater1pro said:


> two years ago, i had kids spear fishing under nags head pier, reported to pier house, they called DNR, the gentleman pointed the culprits out and DNR walked the beach and talked to them, so occassionally the system does work (I guess if their in the area, with all the Dunkin Donuts at OBX, they should be minutes away - hahah)


 All that being said,officer told us all it was perfectly legal as long as they had an nc fishing license.... Maybe your policeman read him the riot act without actually having to charge him with anything..


----------



## PoBenda (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok, NOT MY ISLAND, so I'm not trying to get nuts. Just my .02

I'm a surfer, a skimboarder, a surf fisherman, and a kayak fisherman.

The reason they were skimming right where you were at is because typically that's where the largest waves come closest to the shore, (deep water less resistance) so it's the best place to skim. Unfortunately, it's also the best place to fish.

WHERE I COME FROM (not that this island is the same) If you had said something to me, I would have apologized profusely and moved off. In Hawaii, fisherman have priority over everyone else. All kids raised Hawaiian style have that respect for the fisherman. (You never know who is feeding their family that way.) All I can say is tell them next time.

At the same time:

I was fishing from my yak under a bridge in VA, I had been there since 0430 and the beach was empty, so I know I was there before anyone else. All of a sudden around 0830 some jack a$$ is tossing 8nbait right at me. TRYING to hit me. If he had just said something to me, or maybe waited a little longer I would have noticed him and moved off as I have mobility and he doesn't. I would have extended him that courtesy. Instead, he assumes I'm combative, and starts asking to get his a$$ beat.

Bottom line, you throw an 8 ounce weight at me, you're trying to kill me. It doesn't matter where you come from, you instill that kind of anger in someone and you had better be Joe Louis to expect a decent shot at winning that fight with anyone.

What I'm trying to say is: Take a shot at talking to the kids. You wouldn't believe how influential you can be. A lot of old men kept me on the straight and narrow, give it a shot. For every kid that tells you to f*ck off, 10 will listen. I did, and still do.


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

PoBenda said:


> Ok, NOT MY ISLAND, so I'm not trying to get nuts. Just my .02
> 
> I'm a surfer, a skimboarder, a surf fisherman, and a kayak fisherman.
> 
> ...


nice post PoBenda,
I'm not local to any beach & I haven't been at this long. I haven't run into any SERIOUSLY disrespectful folks. But I agree, always speak w/ them & try to reason with them first. If they continue to be beligerant jackasses well then I suppose I dunno what I'd do, it would depend on the situation. But under no circumstances would I chuck an 8 oz. lead at someone that is out in the ocean. If I was that mad I would wait until they came ashore & toss hands w/ them before I would take a chance at killing them. I mean really, some folks may laugh when they see someone come close to hitting some surfer w/ an 8 oz. lead, but I don't think those people would be laughing when you hit them in the head & they went limp & sunk under the water's surface. Sometime you just have to be the better person. So far (in my limited experience) surfers & others have been courteous enuf to not really tick me off.

I don't absolutely believe the fisherman has the right of way. Well, he does @ the pier because that's a fishing pier, and by law no surfer should be close to a pier. But as for the beach, I feel it should be first come first serve. If a fisherman set's up at a spot before any surfers show up then he/she has a right to be upset about surfers or skimmers coming thru his lines. If it's the other way around then the fisherman has no right to gripe, in fact the surfers skimmers should be asking him to leave if he's in their way & he/she should oblige. 

In my limited experience, i have had surfers arrive in the area. They got a bit too close after catching a wave in & starting to paddle out again. All I had to say was "Be careful, I have a line right here!" I picked up the rod, moved it around so he could see my line, he says "thanks, sorry dude!" and that was that. They stayed out of my way & even stopped by to say goodbye on their way out.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

i hate them they look like there just trying to show off. we had surfers out where we were so a bunch of people were trying to hit them with their line


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Only experience I've had so far is a kite boarder that decided to launch from the wrong side of LIP into the wrong wind and cut diagonally across the front of the pier. He was only 40-50 ft out off the front when he hit my line at chest level. I do commend him that he immediately fell onto his backside and passed my line underneath him and his board without nicking it, though I still don't understand why he launched from a point where the wind was bound to force him close to the pier. He looked like he knew what he was doing with the quick line-pass under his board.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

"WHERE I COME FROM (not that this island is the same) If you had said something to me, I would have apologized profusely and moved off. In Hawaii, fisherman have priority over everyone else. All kids raised Hawaiian style have that respect for the fisherman. (You never know who is feeding their family that way.) All I can say is tell them next time."--PoBenda

Home is so different than here.


----------



## PoBenda (Sep 6, 2010)

So true.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

PoBenda said:


> So true.




We try to reason with these kitesurfers,mostly adults from 20's to 30's in age.. They seem to have already learned they are "entitled" to kitesurf,or windsurf wherever they see fit... Surfers for the most part will move if asked,although many,just as these folks I've seen diving and spearing fish under the pier will do as their hearts please... You are right,it's a different world nowadays.. Back 30 or 40yrs ago,youngens would listen,myself included,doesn't work that way this day and time... I don't throw 8nbait at folks,because it could take someone out,and it is against the law,but if someone runs into my line it's game on.....


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

sweet man! you'd pull in a hell of a fish


----------



## bchnut (Oct 23, 2007)

I have two teenagers that are skimboaders,surfers,and most importantly fishermen. I am always preaching to my boys about beach edicate, that being said I will jump my boys in a heartbeat when they do something disrespectful or stupid! I'm ole school when it comes to disapline but mind your they are still kids! I'll bet that most kids don't realize what they are doing. If some dumbass throws 8nbait at my boys they better be ready to take the a$$ whipping of a life-time!


----------



## hillbilly101 (Oct 15, 2010)

*me*

i use to be one of those sh!theads so sorry if i ever botherd one of yall


----------

